# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  come fatturare un deposito cauzionale

## borisaka

una società immobiliare riceve da un suo nuovo affittuario un deposito cauzionale di 1.000 euro
come si fattura?
imponibile 1.000 e iva "esente iva art.15 del DPR 633/72"????  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

IVA esclusa art. 15 DPR n. 633/72

----------


## borisaka

> IVA esclusa art. 15 DPR n. 633/72

  grazie della risposta.. 
su internet però ho trovato il seguente articolo che va in controtendenza rispetto a quanto sapevo io e a quanto mi ha detto lei.. fermo restando che io preferisco fatturare anche per giustificare l'entrata di denaro  _Per quanto riguarda limposta sul valore aggiunto, i versamenti a titolo di deposito cauzionale non possono essere considerati alla pari dei canoni di locazione, poiché essi non costituiscono il corrispettivo di una prestazione, ma solo una caparra accessoria al contratto di locazione.
Di conseguenza, i depositi cauzionali (così come anche le caparre) non devono essere fatturati in quanto non costituiscono acconti o pagamenti anticipati, ma titoli a garanzia del futuro inadempimento: proprio per questo motivo sono considerate operazioni fuori campo I.V.A. per mancanza del presupposto oggettivo._

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Appunto "Fuori campo IVA" che è l'equivalente dell'espressione "Escluso da IVA", non esente da IVA. La fattura, in questi casi, non è obbligatoria.

----------


## tommy72

Concordo con Enrico.
saluti,
thomas

----------


## c.t.

> Concordo con Enrico.
> saluti,
> thomas

  anche quando chi riceve il deposito cauzionale è una srl?

----------

